# Shrimps for a bowl?



## mitchelllawson (22 Dec 2011)

Hi i've recently set up a 1G bowl inspired by Newman's bowl > http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plant ... -bowl.html. He kept RCS in his with little to no difficulty. I was wondering are there any other type of shrimps that would fare that well?


----------



## basil (22 Dec 2011)

RCS are nails and ideal for this environment. They are members of the Neocardina genus / family and they are all generally tough little shrimp. Avoid Cardina spp shrimp at all costs such as CRS, CBS etc etc as they are very sensitive and would not appreiate the fluctuations in water parameters that you will get in such a small volume of water.

Any pics of the bowl - i'm intruiged!


----------



## Gill (22 Dec 2011)

I would stick to cherries untill the Bowl has matured for a few months and the planting is Dense, as In Newmans.


----------



## mitchelllawson (22 Dec 2011)

I just recently set up the bowl, ill try snap some pics tonight. There are some RCS in there at the moment.


----------



## basil (22 Dec 2011)

mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> I just recently set up the bowl, ill try snap some pics tonight. There are some RCS in there at the moment.



Yeah, that would be very good to see! Look forward to seeing them


----------



## mitchelllawson (22 Dec 2011)

Sorry guys, I took some pics but it won't let me upload them to my computer, i'm only 15 and i think my grandad might have one i can use, i'll ask him to bring it up on christmas.

I was thinking, How hardy are these shrimp
- Blue Pearl Shrimp
- Yellow Shrimp
- Snowball Shrimp

Anymore hardy shrimp you can think of?


----------



## Gill (22 Dec 2011)

I would not Risk those shrimp in a new tank or bowl. Start with Cherries and Have Patience for the bowl to mature first.


----------



## mitchelllawson (22 Dec 2011)

Id be getting them months down the line, I'm planning to start 5 or more bowls and have different type of shrimp in each, then a 10G for culls to try and fire out different genes by crossbreeding. If you look at the link to Newman's bowl you can see that after month he managed to get CRS into his bowl and even raised there young in there.


----------



## Gill (22 Dec 2011)

That makes more sense. 
What type of bowls are you going to use. I prefer to use the ones from Wilkinsons, TK Maxx or Ikea, as they are atleast a few mm thicker glass.


----------



## mitchelllawson (22 Dec 2011)

Its about 5mm thick glass, i actually got it from ASDA for £8, then my mum goes into Ikea the next day and finds one twice as big for £10, so i'm thinking about buying 4 of the bigger ones and keeping the smaller one for RCS. Just noticed now after buying the shrimp 4 days ago and putting them in the bowl 2 nights ago a female is berried.


----------



## Gill (22 Dec 2011)

Yeah the ASDA ones are pretty good.


----------



## basil (22 Dec 2011)

Do you run filters on these 'shrimp bowls'? Interesting......


----------



## mitchelllawson (22 Dec 2011)

If you look at the link in the description, you can read through that and it explains that these are self-maintaining bowls using only the plants as filters.


----------



## Gill (22 Dec 2011)

It does depend on the density of the population, and what plants you use. 
I have one of the Asda Bowls with Frogbit and moss, Hydrocoytle with a few cherries and have not touched it in over a month. Bar topping off nothing done, nothing fed.


----------



## mitchelllawson (22 Dec 2011)

Correct, a 1 gallon densely planted cycled bowl will easily hold 2-4 Adult RCS and 2 Generations on younger shrimp, after that you will have to start taking them out.


----------



## spyder (22 Dec 2011)

And I still have one going since the summer. It's been negelcted in an unheated garage, no water changes but I freshened it up yesterday, only a few snails and plants. Surprisingly the glosso is still going strong.


----------



## mitchelllawson (22 Dec 2011)

Thanks but can anyone answer my question about the shrimp list i posted earlier, will any of them be hardy enough for a bowl?


----------



## Gill (22 Dec 2011)

mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> Thanks but can anyone answer my question about the shrimp list i posted earlier, will any of them be hardy enough for a bowl?



Yes I would be ok with the Yellow Sakura in a Bowl, as they are a Cherry Color Morph Varient


----------



## mitchelllawson (22 Dec 2011)

Alright thanks Gill


----------



## spyder (23 Dec 2011)

Cherries are considered the one of the toughest. The colour morphs you listed that come from cherries can be a little more finicky, but not as finicky CRS.


----------



## mitchelllawson (23 Dec 2011)

Newman managed to keep CRS so i should be able to with trial and error keep the shrimp i listed, after i start to have success i'll start with lower grade CRS and work my way up.


----------



## mitchelllawson (23 Dec 2011)

Just found my second berried shrimp in the bowl.


----------



## frothhelmet (3 Jan 2012)

for what it's worth, I kept Caridina Simoni Simoni in a ~2 liter bowl for four months during the summer and it survived and grew. However, when I returned it to a tank its colours greatly improved. Since I kept this female singly I do not know if she would have bred in the bowl. An interesting side note is that this bowl reached 34C on at least 2 occassions without any problems with the shrimp. Though my freshwater nerites in it died.


----------

